# firestone f7076 rolling in on air line- help



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

purchsaes the firestone rears f7076 as they looked perfect for the mk4 golf, in the uk i cannot get the machined top mounts, so made my own bracket










the bracket was too long so too about 1-1.5" off the top, how ever when i go up and down, the bag will some times roll down, other times rolls up and over the majority of the air line hole, 

anytips of mounting suggestions?

jake


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

add a 3/16 flat circle with a 5" Daimeter, that will give the bag something flat to meet.

Did this make sence?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Basically weld a ring that extends a 1/2" or 6mm around the part of the bracket below where your air fitting is so the bag will contact that and roll instead of going up and over your air line and fitting


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

basically that??

could i not flip the bag?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

A little lower than that but yeah that's the idea.

I dunno about flipping it. Seems like if its folding down and up sometimes you will run into the same problem


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> add a 3/16 flat circle with a 5" Daimeter, that will give the bag something flat to meet.
> 
> Did this make sence?


something similar to what i did .
so far works pretty good.
[URL=http://img175.imageshack.us/i/....imageshack.us/img175/5470/img7593e.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]

I added little lip up on top to secure the bracket to the car.
[URL=http://img802.imageshack.us/i/...imageshack.us/img802/9794/photo0071.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was sayin! Good work. thanks for the picture Mikhail. :thumbup:


----------

